
How to use py2exe and py2app - adammichaelc
http://warp.byu.edu/site/node/151
======
cturner
I have more success with pyinstaller than py2exe because it's not targeted at
a particular target platform. There is a complication where you need to
configure pyinstaller itself for the target platform and then build the app. I
scripted this though and now it builds seamlessly every time I need my app
(which uses wxpython as well) to support a new platform.

I found this more practical than having different packaging systems for each
platform. With those scripts I can now package even for systems I have zero
experience with but which python runs on (e.g. AIX, HPUX, QNX).

------
DenisM
I wish there was a way to use python to program the iPhone...

~~~
palish
Write a Python interpreter. :)

~~~
river_styx
Not allowed. :(

~~~
palish
Wait -- what? Seriously? Wow. I wonder what their reasoning is.

~~~
allenbrunson
to avoid apps that look like one thing, then mutate into something altogether
different, through scripts it downloaded from the internet.

since apple approves all apps that get into the app store, they don't want
apps that substantially change their own nature.

~~~
palish
So is all data banned? (E.g. files.) Because _any_ data can be used for that
purpose.

Can Apple view the Objective-C source code of apps they're about to
approve/deny, to see whether you were trying to do something shady like that?

~~~
allenbrunson
no, i don't think "any data" could be used for that purpose. they were
thinking of scenarios like this: developer writes app that can be extended
substantially with scripts. somebody else writes a script that extends that
app into a combination phishing scheme and porn viewer.

and no, apple does not review an app's source code, just the finished binary.
a little surprising, because it seems like it would be far easier to detect
malicious apps by looking at the source. i guess they decided that would be
going a little too far.

